# October Backcountry Florida Keys Fishing Report



## syxx (Jan 9, 2011)

Islamorada fishing has been pretty good this October with ideal conditions for several different species! A few of the days we've had some rain and overcast skies which has been great for bonefishing on the ocean side flats. Big schools of fish pushing through, and some large ones. Sight fishing is not very easy, but stake-up fishing is something you can do with the high water and glare to catch them! We got this nice 10 lb fish the one day we went. The fall mullet run is happening in the everglades and close to home here in Islamorada - big schools of mullet in lots of places! We netted quite a few one day and went in the back and the tarpon were everywhere! Caught a nice snook on one, and a large tarpon as well, plus had a few more chase the baits and miss them. These tarpon should stick around till are first legit cold front and the water temps drop significantly. Redfishing has been pretty good around the flats and islands near flamingo and the cape. Look for these fish to get in the deeper ditches when it cools down too, along with the black drum, trout, ladyfish, pomapano, etc... The spanish mackerel have been showing up here and there, and with a good push of cold air should be getting red hot - remember the big ones come early often in November along with the big black tip sharks! We had one flat calm gorgeous day and caught a nice permit on the edge of the gulf on some dead shrimp since we had no crabs, a lucky catch on light tackle! The gulf fishing will be a good option in November here too before it gets too cold, cobias, permit, goliaths, etc... Finally the patch reefs should light up too when the water temps do get close to 70, mangrove snappers, mackerel, yellowtail, groupers, hogfish, all very good eating fish! Come on down for some florida keys fishing charters, remember you can pick and choose your days now while business is slow, giving you the ideal conditions to catch what you want!

Capt. Rick Stanczyk
305-747-6903
[email protected]
Islamorada Fishing


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

That's a stud bonefish


----------



## syxx (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks, ya was a nice one, probably close to 10 lber!


----------

